# Favourite Superior Drummer expansion pack



## justallama (Jul 17, 2014)

Title says it all, if you could only pick ONE expansion pack....what would it be? 

Getting superior drummer soon and not sure which one(s) to buy


----------



## ZachK (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the I'm a big fan of the The Metal Foundry SDX | Toontrack

That being said, Avatar - the standard kit, can serve up a ton of tones suitable for everything, the last djent tone I created was in avatar, it is super versatile. 

You can also download artist presets from dudes like Bulb (Misha) for $15 or so, check those as well!


----------



## justallama (Jul 17, 2014)

Metal Foundry is certainly one I'm looking at, but I've heard a lot of people saying the kit is mostly tuned really badly and that the cymbals are the only decent part of the kit...


----------



## ZachK (Jul 17, 2014)

justallama said:


> Metal Foundry is certainly one I'm looking at, but I've heard a lot of people saying the kit is mostly tuned really badly and that the cymbals are the only decent part of the kit...



The kit sounds fine to me.. There are so many options for every drum you'll be able to find something you like


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 17, 2014)

Any of the NY series. It's like having "more" of the already great Avatar kit!


----------



## Gemmeadia (Jul 17, 2014)

Use the Metal Foundry kit for cymbals, avatar snare, and trigger the kick with a decent sample and you'll be solid to start


----------



## justallama (Jul 17, 2014)

you guys seem pretty happy with Metal Foundry so I'll probably go for that then, there's always more expansion packs if I want more in the future! 

The NY ones aren't on offer like the other ones  so I probably won't get one of them.

One shop has a bundle with Metal Foundry and Metal Machine EZX (which saves only about £10 so not the greatest saving), would it be worth getting? Or just Metal Foundry for now?


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 17, 2014)

Metal Foundry is a great pack for sure. I use it for most everything. There aren't a ton of snare I use from it, but I wouldn't say they are tuned badly at all. In fact, most are tuned well.

Here is a kit based almost entirely of MF:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/eric-hill1/e-forests-skervesen-bkp-ownhammer-axe-fx2-superior-drummer[/SC]


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jul 18, 2014)

Metal Foundry for cymbals, Metal Machine for kicks and snares


----------



## Sinborn (Jul 18, 2014)

justallama said:


> Metal Foundry is certainly one I'm looking at, but I've heard a lot of people saying the kit is mostly tuned really badly and that the cymbals are the only decent part of the kit...



I agree. The toms just don't sound like one cohesive kit. I've been using SD Metal Foundry to replace a kit for an album I'm finishing. Need 4 rack toms/2 floor toms and there's one group of toms that has 10/12/13/14/16/18. They don't sound horrible but the ....ing 10 doesn't have any snare interaction. I'm just thinking "what the hell". It's like they took the whole drumkit out of the room and stood this tom on a stand all by itself for the samples.

The cymbals are mostly great. I'm not finding a stack sound I really like but I make do with what's there. Some more splash options moved around the kit would have been nice. I use two for my own band's demos and I don't like both on the hihat side.

People that think metal foundry sounds good must not be using more than 2 toms. The kicks/snares are great. The toms....


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been using the Rock Warehouse SDX a lot recently, and I love it.


----------



## TheWinterSnow (Jul 19, 2014)

I used the metal foundry for years and was never happy with it, was never a fan of the productions and albums the the engineers that works on it done. I have been using the Andy Sneap (Metal Machine) EZX expansion in SD2.0 ever since. Don't like the snares though, but I replace them with Slate trigger.

I can also vouch for the fact the shells in The Metal Foundry are horribly out of tune. Kick and snares only sound like Meshuggah, no matter how much processing you do to them. Cymbals were good, though after some time, the Andy Sneap expansion cymbals grew on me more. I use some splashes and stacks from TMF, I think that was the one thing they got right.

Stock avatar library sounds like butt to me, absolutely useless.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 19, 2014)

TheWinterSnow said:


> Stock avatar library sounds like butt to me, absolutely useless.



What about it don't you like, specifically?


----------



## TheWinterSnow (Jul 19, 2014)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> What about it don't you like, specifically?



Too processed, sounds very small. Mop\st of your e work is trying to compensate for the processing job they did. I hate that some of the pieces have intermodulation distortion mostly the cymbals.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 20, 2014)

TheWinterSnow said:


> Too processed, sounds very small. Mop\st of your e work is trying to compensate for the processing job they did. I hate that some of the pieces have intermodulation distortion mostly the cymbals.



Pretty sure those drums are unprocessed... 

Those cymbals are my favorite of all time though. Well, some of them. The default ones are pretty meh.


----------



## Taylord (Jul 20, 2014)

I think I get my best results with the Avatar Kit and layering in or replacing the kick. Would like to get a NY library or the Rock Warehouse though. I think Metal Machine and Metal! can cover more ground than Foundry just by being more recent and being captured better.


----------



## justallama (Jul 20, 2014)

After doing a bit of research, I'm also considering the Metal! ezx, what I've heard sounds pretty awesome


----------



## illimmigrant (Jul 22, 2014)

I've got the Avatar Kit, Metal Foundry, Metal Machine EZX, and recently grabbed Rock Warehouse.

Metal Foundry is my least favorite. The sounds in it just don't really cater to what I'm doing, but the cymbal selection is pretty good, particularly hats and Chinas. I don't like the snares one bit, but I use the "chamber" mic as my snare reverb, and I think it rocks.

Metal Machine was recommended to me by Nolly. It has 3 awesome kick drums and I really like the Bell Brass snare sample there. Probably my favorite pack and provides the most bang for buck.

For toms, the avatar and rock warehouse are my favorites. I think they both sound amazing.

The Metal Machine EZX is a little more processed sounding, and I'm currently blending one of those kicks below the Rock Warehouse Gretsch kick. I put up a couple of quick tests on my sound cloud, if you want to check them out.

If I had to pick only one EZX, go for the Metal Machine. If you want a "superior line sample", then Rock Warehouse.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 22, 2014)

illimmigrant said:


> I've got the Avatar Kit, Metal Foundry, Metal Machine EZX, and recently grabbed Rock Warehouse.
> 
> Metal Foundry is my least favorite. The sounds in it just don't really cater to what I'm doing, but the cymbal selection is pretty good, particularly hats and Chinas. I don't like the snares one bit, but I use the "chamber" mic as my snare reverb, and I think it rocks.
> 
> ...


Rock Warehouse for the win. For what it's worth (not a lot), I found the Rock Solid EZX to be absolutely useless, and the SDX counterpart to be the best sample library I've ever used.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 23, 2014)

any one try evil drums? I heard that's a great library, though it has been discontinued. I just use dfh superior 1 and 2 and metal foundry. I think the strength with toontrack products is the fact that you can combined and layer from different libraries.


----------



## deathbyguitar (Jul 26, 2014)

For my tastes, the only one that does it for me is NY. Studios Vol 2. The Allaire and Hit Factory kits allow me to get drum tones remincient of Deftones and Incubus (S.C.I.E.N.C.E. era). Everything else sounds too much like typical rock/metal tones. 

A cover I recorded wit Hit Factory:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/deathbyguitar/unsung-axe-fx-ultra-helmet[/SC]

Section of another song using Allaire with the kick and hats from Hit Factory. 
Probably my best drum tone to date, although it's got a ways to go. Ignore the first 9 or so seconds. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/deathbyguitar/nwy-end-section-test[/SC]


----------



## Vanzeplica (Jul 28, 2014)

It's all about the Metal Machine man, really nice and meaty!

Just finished this new kit today 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/vanzeplica/metal-machine-test-meshuggah-electric-red[/SC]


----------



## macman70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Toontrack currently have a good sale on for the SDX's. I am seriously considering The Rock Warehouse. I actually enjoy Rock Solid EZX. Does the rock warehouse give me a lot more over Rock solid EZX?

Can anyone post some sound clips , give me their thought. so I get an independent take over the clips posted at Toontrack.com.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 30, 2014)

I got great results with the standard kit and the Sturgis pack with a tiny bit of tweaking.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 30, 2014)

macman70 said:


> Toontrack currently have a good sale on for the SDX's. I am seriously considering The Rock Warehouse. I actually enjoy Rock Solid EZX. Does the rock warehouse give me a lot more over Rock solid EZX?
> 
> Can anyone post some sound clips , give me their thought. so I get an independent take over the clips posted at Toontrack.com.



Check out my soundcloud (link in my sig). The most recent tracks I've posted on there use the Rock Warehouse SDX. 
This one's a pretty fantastic example: 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/midst-of-time-instrumental[/SC]
The Rock Warehouse is my favorite drum sample library of all time, although I wish it had more china and spock options. Otherwise it's fantastic, and I can always layer in one of the fantastic chinas or spocks from the Avatar kit.The snares are phenominal, the kicks are great, toms are great, cymbals are good, although I SLIGHTLY prefer some of the cymbals in the Avatar kit. overall, Rock Warehouse wins for me.


----------



## macman70 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Check out my soundcloud (link in my sig). The most recent tracks I've posted on there use the Rock Warehouse SDX.
> This one's a pretty fantastic example:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jacob-jung-1/midst-of-time-instrumental[/SC]
> The Rock Warehouse is my favorite drum sample library of all time, although I wish it had more china and spock options. Otherwise it's fantastic, and I can always layer in one of the fantastic chinas or spocks from the Avatar kit.The snares are phenominal, the kicks are great, toms are great, cymbals are good, although I SLIGHTLY prefer some of the cymbals in the Avatar kit. overall, Rock Warehouse wins for me.


 

These sound really great, thanks for posting these. I really have been liking Rock Solid. I know that is not for everyone but I like it. I imagine I will truly love Rock Warehouse. "Add to Cart" for me I think. I wanna take advantage of this sale.


----------



## jerm (Jul 31, 2014)

no love for the DFH haha


----------

